
Mind Your State for Your State of Mind - yarapavan
http://muratbuffalo.blogspot.com/2018/08/mind-your-state-for-your-state-of-mind.html
======
yarapavan
Link to Pat Helland's ACM queue article -
[https://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=3236388](https://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=3236388)

